# Writing > Personal Poetry >  I need a love sonnet?, I'll pay anyone $10 by paypal

## fishhits

I need a love sonnet, or any type of sonnet with no pronouns at all, also make sure you make the sonnet i don't want a copyrighted sonnet. I'll pay anyone $10 by paypal instantly. I need the Sonnet by 09/01/05. i'll be up until 12 am (EPT). If you're interested pm me or aim me at fishhits. Hope to here from someone soon.

----------

